# 100 foot Match Light, done and DONE!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

After 4 broken matches and almost 15 minutes worth of tries... so much so that my 15 minute camera battery almost went dead... I finally nailed this one.

This might be the limit for me though... at 75 feet I can see the match tip fairly easily and that gives me a clear visual target to aim at, but at 100 feet it's blurry, even though the light is nice and bright... so any further than this, it may just be considered luck.






BTW,

Slingshot used was my Scorpion proto for injection molding, ammo was 3/8" steel and the bands were 1" - .75" tapered with an 11 inch active length drawn to about 55"... this sends the shot at about 280-300 fps.

Slingshot used:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is truly amazing shot...I am lucky if I could see a match @10 meters (33 feet)...Best too you fellows who still have great

eye site too see that far by the natural eye...Congrats Bill very well done....There should be a special badge for the 100 foot

match light(just saying is all).....I know MJ & Mr TreeFork will be hot on your tail now for this match lite.....AKAOldmiser


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Today is the day! Just amazing shooting I can't beleive it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This is absolute true sickness!!!!!!!! Bill, that was awesome!!!!!! Next, ladies and gentlemen Mr. Hays will be trying too light a road flare from 100 yards!!!!! ( betcha I got him thinking hmmmm !!!!!!!!!! ) :king: :king:


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

If anyone could push it further it would be the master Bill. Congrats, and honestly, I'm not surprised.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Congratulations Bill that is a amazing feat accomplished. You are a true Trail Blazer and Pioneer of the sport. I am just happy to say I get to come along for the ride of the evolution of were this sport/hobbie is going.

Cheers and a truly amazing shot.. :bowdown:

BC-Slinger


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Fantastic shooting Bill.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HOT [email protected]!!! Now THAT was an amazing shot! Way to go, Bill. You are truly an inspiration. And thanks for the information about the ammo, bands, etc.

Your eyes are obviously MUCH better than mine. Perhaps I will get a pair of telescopic glasses ..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Bill. Not surprised what so ever. It's what I expected. I'll join you as soon as the rain goes away.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Amazing Shot, And Only 15 Minutes, It'd Take Me That Long To Hit a Match From 10 Feet!

If Visibility Is All That is Keeping You From Going Further, Would A Bright Sticker, Like They Use On Pricing Sale Labels, Stuck Behind The Match Help You See Where To Aim?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Not only a great shot, but a collections of near misses that could have been lights as well. Congratulations!!!

Keep raising the bar so we can see what's possible and be inspired.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> That is truly amazing shot...I am lucky if I could see a match @10 meters (33 feet)...Best too you fellows who still have great
> 
> eye site too see that far by the natural eye...Congrats Bill very well done....There should be a special badge for the 100 foot
> 
> match light(just saying is all).....I know MJ & Mr TreeFork will be hot on your tail now for this match lite.....AKAOldmiser


Don't sell yourself short... all it takes is practice.



squirrel squasher said:


> Today is the day! Just amazing shooting I can't beleive it.


Thanks Man!



M.J said:


> Awesome!!


I expect to see you get it soon too Mike...



Flatband said:


> This is absolute true sickness!!!!!!!! Bill, that was awesome!!!!!! Next, ladies and gentlemen Mr. Hays will be trying too light a road flare from 100 yards!!!!! ( betcha I got him thinking hmmmm !!!!!!!!!! ) :king: :king:


It's been many years since I've even seen a road flare, I wonder if you can light one with a slingshot at all? Hmmmm.....



D.Nelson said:


> If anyone could push it further it would be the master Bill. Congrats, and honestly, I'm not surprised.


It's not about me... as we've shown over this last summer, there's MANY people who can do this type of stuff... IF we just push ourselves a little.



BC-Slinger said:


> Congratulations Bill that is a amazing feat accomplished. You are a true Trail Blazer and Pioneer of the sport. I am just happy to say I get to come along for the ride of the evolution of were this sport/hobbie is going.
> 
> Cheers and a truly amazing shot.. :bowdown:
> 
> BC-Slinger


I know you've got the room... try it out, you might just surprise yourself. I mean it wouldn't surprise me but YOU need to get a grasp on what your true abilities are though!



Wingshooter said:


> Fantastic shooting Bill.


Thanks Roger, you're to kind!



Charles said:


> HOT [email protected]!!! Now THAT was an amazing shot! Way to go, Bill. You are truly an inspiration. And thanks for the information about the ammo, bands, etc.
> 
> Your eyes are obviously MUCH better than mine. Perhaps I will get a pair of telescopic glasses ..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


So says the lord of the "Northern _match_ Lights!



treefork said:


> Nice Bill. Not surprised what so ever. It's what I expected. I'll join you as soon as the rain goes away.


Your turn Marty... and then we'll see if luck is a lady at 150 feet.... 



ryguy27 said:


> Amazing Shot, And Only 15 Minutes, It'd Take Me That Long To Hit a Match From 10 Feet!
> 
> If Visibility Is All That is Keeping You From Going Further, Would A Bright Sticker, Like They Use On Pricing Sale Labels, Stuck Behind The Match Help You See Where To Aim?


The real trick to accomplishing these sort of feats on a consistent basis is to not make it to easy on yourself.

Yes I can come up with many many ways to "see" where to put the shot easier and better... but if I did that then, in my mind, it would be sort of like cheating.

Heck I'm already using a Scorpion slingshot, tapered bands and light ammo... so it's really not _that_ difficult in the first place!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Wooooo!!!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Its a good thing i like makin-um as much as shootin-um. I'll never be on your shooting level Bill. 
Your shooting is an art in its own right !

Thnx


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Incredible. This is what it is all about. Huge fan of all your videos. Awesome shot!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great shooting, i practice every day and hope one day i will be that good.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Beyond Amazing! Way to go!!!!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Incredible and insane!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, that's just ridiculous. Great shot, Bill.

You guys have really got to be pushing the envelope on the mechanical accuracy of the slingshot. I mean, how accurate can an unstabilized ball flung out of a pouch by two big rubber bands really be?


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Truely amazing shooting!

It sounds like the "catchbox" was laughing when you shot and missed


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

wow. just wow.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Awesome! You are a motivation! Thanks!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Guys!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Amazing shooting Bill! I really enjoy your vids, and have learned very much from you. You have a gift to inspire people to press forwards, to push limits. Thank you, for all you contribute, it is appreciated man!


----------



## Shahariare Jewel (Dec 24, 2016)

may we have this Templates sir? i wish to make one with "Albizia lebbeck" wood


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Outstanding shooting!


----------

